# dentist questions



## messysillysleepy

My daughter has beautiful, white, smooth, clean teeth. Lots of 'em. 

With that being said, in the past few days she's been complaining of her teeth hurting. She points to the tops and the bottoms and says it hurts when she closes her mouth, that she "can't close her teeth". Is this something anyone has ever experienced? She has a dentist appointment tomorrow.... can anyone tell me what to expect? My daughter does nurse to sleep sometimes after brushing her teeth (with Tom's w/ flouride... just started on flouride toothpaste a month ago, as I have very soft enamel, so does my mom, I worry for her too but am open to suggestions)

As far as fluoride or those tooth sealing treatments... thoughts? And what should I expect them to do as far as the checkup itself? 



Her teeth appear to be straight and I'm hoping it's some kind of toothy growing pain. I would appreciate any feedback! I'm a dental phobic (who does a great job hiding that from my kids mind you) so any replies will help!


----------



## messysillysleepy

Just called dentist... they won't let me go back with her for her cleaning?!?!?! Siiigh... tempted to cancel


----------



## blessedwithboys

I'm a dental assistant. I would never let my children be seen without me. Find someone else. A pediatrician would never expect to see your child in private, why should a dentist expect it?

I'm guessing your daughter is at least two yo? I don't use fluoride, ever. There are safer ways to strengthen enamel. I did have sealants placed for my kids but if I had it to do over, I would not.

Is it possible that she might have something stuck in the gums? How many teeth does she have yet?


----------



## messysillysleepy

blessedwithboys said:


> I'm a dental assistant. I would never let my children be seen without me. Find someone else. A pediatrician would never expect to see your child in private, why should a dentist expect it?
> 
> I'm guessing your daughter is at least two yo? I don't use fluoride, ever. There are safer ways to strengthen enamel. I did have sealants placed for my kids but if I had it to do over, I would not.
> 
> Is it possible that she might have something stuck in the gums? How many teeth does she have yet?


She just turned 3 and I believe has all her teeth she's supposed to! I admit I don't know an exact number but she has at least 2 molars and all others.

I attached a pic. Notice how her top teeth completely cover the bottom teeth? THAT is what's bothering her. Finally figured it out. She's not in severe pain. She doesn't cry or even whine when talking about it. She just points to her teeth, casually says they hurt... I ask her to show me where and she will just part her teeth and point to her top smile teeth, then her bottom. She specially touches the front n center ones and will jut her bottom jaw out sometimes and clench her teeth that way so I dunno, does this sound like alignment to you? What type of thing is done for this? Would you recommend a topical gel or acetemetophin for pain if she expresses that it hurts again?

I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND if you're not willing to give dental advice or anything  thanks for replying anyway!

I did cancel the appointment. I'll never trust any stranger who insists in seeing my 3 year old alone. Um, que? Did they really even say that? Kind of disturbing. And the last thing I want to hear as a childhood victim of dr. Dreadful DDS himself.


----------



## blessedwithboys

That's called a deep overbite. She needs an orthodontist. They can do a quick fix with "buildups" to relieve the pain of the malocclusion. She ought to have 20 teeth by now.

I started ortho with my son around age 8. Three is definitely early but a consult would be a fantastic idea. They are generally free.

If you can, try to get her to a chiro or CST practitioner, too.


----------

